# When do the 2009 Bikes come out?



## bpalk (Apr 17, 2006)

I was all set to purchase a Tarmac SL and my shop told me they were out of stock until the 2009 models come out. So my question is when do the new models come out? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Thelonius (Jan 15, 2008)

I asked this in my recent shopping thinking maybe I should wait and get a closeout (I didn't say this of course) and I was told ~September. Dunno the truth of that, I'm recently back into cycling.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's around September or later even. You could wait, but that would be a long wait!!


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Thelonius said:


> I asked this in my recent shopping thinking maybe I should wait and get a closeout (I didn't say this of course) and I was told ~September. Dunno the truth of that, I'm recently back into cycling.


Don't count on many close outs this year. And big price hikes are coming for most brands for 2009.


----------

